# Back up error access is denied. (0x80070005)



## kpwilder (May 9, 2008)

I have been trying to back up my files using the microsoft backup tools and I keep getting an error message that says backup did not complete successfully. An error occurred. The following information might helo you resolve the error. Access is denied. (0x80070005). Can someone please help me resolve this error. Thank you


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello kpwilder

Welcome to TSF

This can happen while running multiple process's (Batch Jobs) on the one user account at the same time, Fortunatley there is several things you can try to rectify this issue


Grant the Cmd.exe program Read and Execute permissions for the user account that the batch job runs under. To do this, follow these steps:

Method 1

1. Click Start, and then click Windows Explorer.
2. Locate and then right-click the Cmd.exe file. The Cmd.exe file is located in the %windir%\System32 folder.
3. Click Properties.
4. Click the Security tab.
5. Click Add.
6. In the Enter the object names to select box, type the user name that the batch job runs under, and then click OK two times.
7. Click Yes when you are prompted to continue.

Method 2

1. Click Start, and then click Windows Explorer.
2. Locate and then right-click the Cmd.exe file. The Cmd.exe file is located in the %windir%\System32 folder.
3. Click Properties.
4. Click the Security tab.
5. Click Add.
6. In the Enter the object names to select box, type Batch, and then click OK two times.
7. Click Yes when you are prompted to continue.

reboot and try backing up again

If your still having issues please post back

regards




Craig


----------



## iggy67 (Jan 13, 2009)

I too have the same error when I try to backup my system.
I tried both Methods and windows wont let me Add or change the permissions and I'm running as the Administer on the machine.
Evil Microsoft. :upset:


----------



## iggy67 (Jan 13, 2009)

iggy67 said:


> I too have the same error when I try to backup my system.
> I tried both Methods and windows wont let me Add or change the permissions and I'm running as the Administer on the machine.
> Evil Microsoft. :upset:


Nevermind, I just solved the problem. The service that runs it was disabled.
I turned it back on and it fixed the issue. Sorry to bother you. My bad. :1angel:


----------

